# Dust Collection for a Slidng Miter Saw



## JaceAlan (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone have any good ideas for a dust collection set-up that would work effectively for a 10" sliding compound miter saw? I would like to box it in around the back but with the slide and miter functions, it would have to be an enormous box to enable full movement and use of the saw. Any thoughts or suggestions? If anyone has pictures of a similar set-up I'd love to see what it looks like. Thanks!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Get yourself one of those large plastic tubs, cut a hole in the bottom for your dust collector or shop vac, and mount it behind the saw. The large tub will catch most of the saw dust and the vacuum will draw most of it in. The left overs you will need to sweep into the vacuum. You should mount it so that the sliding part of the saw is inside the tub.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I've got the 12" Milwaukee slider and it's factory DC chute really collects the majority of the saw dust. I was able to bend a standard 4" hose over mine and it works great. I'd say it gets about 75% if not more, of the dust.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Not particularly a direct answer.....more of a headsup to members reading this.......

An oval port as an exhaust on some equip.....back of slider,RAS,anywhere its a narrow shroud.....oval works great instead of round.You do the math on sizing,and you can squeeze a metal round duct to fit the oval port.Extremely effective!

When a round port is used the narrow shroud poses a cpl big issues.And this is why most of these style's of saws have mixed effectiveness.An oval port is inline with blades....oh how you say...sling pattern.But just as importantly is the oft ignored transition area.Oval to round is pert near perfect....vs the usual alternative on these saws.Cheers,BW


----------



## JaceAlan (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the information and the advice. I'll do some experimenting and let y'all know how it turns out.


----------

